
The Moscow Midterms: How Russia could steal our next election - BerislavLopac
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-russia-could-steal-the-midterms/
======
User23
Are we really supposed to take this seriously? Are they stupid, or do they
think we're stupid?

Of course there are foreign powers that demonstrably buy (not steal) US
elections. Israel observably does with AIPAC being the most notable. I'm sure
plenty of other foreign countries do the same to a greater or lesser degree.
Does anyone really think the London financial elite have no influence on US
elections?

It's funny how all of these globalist shills suddenly get nationalist when it
comes to Russia because of Trump.

